# Little Black Jack



## Snazziestjeff (Apr 20, 2007)

He is just growing into his personality... he weighs a wopping 8 ounces


----------



## emma (Apr 21, 2007)

Helo
You have very beautiful puppy
she is looking so.........nice


----------

